# beer bread



## jno51 (Dec 27, 2011)

How bout a little beer bread . SHINER Bock and BUD LIGHT.


----------



## jno51 (Dec 27, 2011)

3 cups self rise flour

1 beer

3TBS sugar

Mix all three togather, put in greased bread pan. Preheat oven to 350 cook for 45 min. Take out and put butter on top and back in the oven for 10 minutes. ENJOY


----------



## alblancher (Dec 27, 2011)

Easy enough.  No yeast!  Will have to give this a try


----------



## michael ark (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes it is pretty darn interesting and I to might have to try this one.


----------



## jno51 (Dec 27, 2011)

It is very easy men and gooooood. No yeast, self rising flour. That reciepe makes one loaf. dark beers are better.


----------



## steve nellett (Dec 27, 2011)

This is my 6 year olds favorite thing to make in the kitchen!  Fruity or dark beers are great!  Best one so far was Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic.  It wasn't a great beer, IMHO, but made a killer loaf of bread!


----------



## sprky (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool another to try added to my list


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely gotta give this one a try!!!!!!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 28, 2011)

It's like an Irish Soda bread recipe but alot more flavorful.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good looking meal!


----------



## jno51 (Dec 28, 2011)

Al, it was the family loved it. I dry aged that beef for six days there and smoked it for about 6 hours. It all turned out very good. Thanks. We are going to put a smoke on 25 lbs of Brats and summer sausage today.
 


SmokinAl said:


> Good looking meal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

jno51 said:


> Al, it was the family loved it. I dry aged that beef for six days there and smoked it for about 6 hours. It all turned out very good. Thanks. We are going to put a smoke on 25 lbs of Brats and summer sausage today.




Cool! Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks great


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 28, 2011)

I made some up today using Killians Red Irish Beer.  I had to make self rising flour first ad all I had on hand was General Purpose.


----------



## jno51 (Dec 28, 2011)

good job, we had left over bread tonight with brats. smoked about 30 lbs of sausage today ,brats looked bad but actually were very good as was the summer sauasge. Good bread is hard to beat. One of my weaker points


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 31, 2011)

looks a lot easier than my other recipes!  Gotta try it!!


----------

